# Husken/ Van Riels Who Got Them



## victor miller (Apr 29, 2009)

How Many Of You Guy Fly Husken/van Riels? And How Many Miles Do You Race Them And How Do The Do?

Thanks:d


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

lou coletta and jones boys has a good collection of them. I think they are distance birds. I was fortunate enough to capture one of the jones boys bird that was sent here during the 08 au convention. Ray jones told me to keep it, someone lost it during training early in the season. It's down his 123 cock. We'll see how they perform, i sent one to the vegasrace.us , it was the only baby I had at the time.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

dito on the Jones boys. There was a story some time back in RPDigest about the history of the Jones Boys. I met them in Grand Junction Co a few years back. They brought some birds down to the show. They were good looking birds. 

Randy


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Ray and Ryan (Jones boys) have some good birds and they are a blast to hang with. At the snowfest this year their birds were going hot they brought 20 birds and I think they made about 15g's. A few of them cleared a over a grand. A guy here in my club won our auction this year with one of thier birds.


----------



## victor miller (Apr 29, 2009)

I Got 11 Off Of A Guy And I Hope They Do Well I Have Some Going To A Race In Tn When They Hatch And Get Big Enough To Send To Them


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

I fly HVR's, They're my main family. They are off of the Syndicate stuff in FL. My best flyers (for me) hands down.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

dvtlegend said:


> lou coletta and jones boys has a good collection of them. I think they are distance birds. I was fortunate enough to capture one of the jones boys bird that was sent here during the 08 au convention. Ray jones told me to keep it, someone lost it during training early in the season. It's down his 123 cock. We'll see how they perform, i sent one to the vegasrace.us , it was the only baby I had at the time.



Funny story about their 123 birds. After they had the 123 bird that did so well for them every year the club members would give them the 123 band so they would band thier best birds with that band. Now they have a bunch of nice birds they breed from that are 123.


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

I heard that too when talking to Ray. Only down side was that he wouldn't send me the pedigree to the bird I have and told me that if something comes good out of it to let him know. The bird I have were the futurity type birds sent to the one loft races. I did send an offspring to the vegas so if it does prove to be good, Ray will need to provide me with the ped. haha. What's funny is that the parents to the bird I sent both have no peds but are supposively off great stuff.


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

I know Mr. Lou Coletta has them, i came over his house once and man, the nicest looking birds i've ever seen!!! I hear wonderfull things about his birds.


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

love his vanloon/van riels look super


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

dvtlegend said:


> I heard that too when talking to Ray. Only down side was that he wouldn't send me the pedigree to the bird I have and told me that if something comes good out of it to let him know. The bird I have were the futurity type birds sent to the one loft races. I did send an offspring to the vegas so if it does prove to be good, Ray will need to provide me with the ped. haha. What's funny is that the parents to the bird I sent both have no peds but are supposively off great stuff.



I don't have a ped on my foundation cock bird. He is a awelsome bird and I know who the parents are but that is about it. The paper don't make em fly better anyway!!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=74797

A bird you might want to look at that has some Jones HVR.

Randy


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

hillfamilyloft said:


> http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=74797
> 
> A bird you might want to look at that has some Jones HVR.
> 
> Randy


yeah.... its a cross to crazy al ,why cant you go straigth jones boy buy a kit of inbreed or cross....straigth to the source.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=74797

A bird you might want to look at that has some Jones HVR.

Randy


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

hillfamilyloft said:


> http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=74797
> 
> A bird you might want to look at that has some Jones HVR.
> 
> Randy


its tthe same bird...


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

bloodlines_365 said:


> yeah.... its a cross to crazy al ,why cant you go straigth jones boy buy a kit of inbreed or cross....straigth to the source.


In my opinion Crazy Al has better birds. I know this is a HVR post, but the cross may be better.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I doubled the post.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

hillfamilyloft said:


> In my opinion Crazy Al has better birds. I know this is a HVR post, but the cross may be better.


i kind of think so too... u migth be rigth.. vigor type!!! worth a chance.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Just basing my opinion on recent one loft race results. I also flew birds against both in a local futurity in Grand Junction. My bird won the Silver level and a hen of Crazy Al's won the Gold. My bird out scored his but the hen was the second best bird average speed. He has some very strong bloodlines off of imports. Not to say the Jones boys do not have good birds, but just my experiences. 

Randy


----------



## victor miller (Apr 29, 2009)

HI

I DO HAVE SOME OF THE Husken/VanRiel and Muellman ALSO ARE THEY BETTER THEN JUST THE HUSKEN/ VAN RIELS?

THANKS


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

victor miller said:


> How Many Of You Guy Fly Husken/van Riels? And How Many Miles Do You Race Them And How Do The Do?
> 
> Thanks:d


One of my old pigeon friend's Nick Quatrochi flew Husken/Van Riel's very succesfully. But he had them from the soarce. I still hear good thing's about them, but strains have been so diluted now, whos to say where the winning strain comes from?


----------



## victor miller (Apr 29, 2009)

The Guy I Got Them From Had Them For Years And Kept Them In There Own Pen So They Did Not Get Grossed Bred They Are Looking Great To Me But You Will Have To Wait Till I Race Them To Give Them The True Test. And They They Still May Be A Good Bird Just Someone My Have A Better One Them Mine.

Thanks


----------



## mrharleyrider (Dec 31, 2009)

ohiogsp said:


> Ray and Ryan (Jones boys) have some good birds and they are a blast to hang with. At the snowfest this year their birds were going hot they brought 20 birds and I think they made about 15g's. A few of them cleared a over a grand. A guy here in my club won our auction this year with one of thier birds.


do they have a website?
thanks
steve


----------



## victor miller (Apr 29, 2009)

*Husken/ Van Riels*

Hi

I Do Not Have A Web Site But I Am Working On One. Is There Any Thing I Can Help You With If So Just Send Me A Privet Message.

Thanks Vic


----------



## mrharleyrider (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks vic
i'm new to the website
looking to start my own family of husken van viels
i'll stay in touch
thanx
steve


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

In the 1970s. The HVR s were used for speed races. Sprint type birds the 300 miler and less. Some got them to beat the janssen based birds At that time. Remember one person I was visiting his loft And he said he had got hime a secert weapon For the short races. Took me to his breedining loft where he had 4 pair of HVR s He said he was not going to tell anyone he had them And would send there young out on the races. He wanted to keep them a secret from his club members so they would not run out and get a few to breed from also. He did OK BUT main thing is breeding the birds for your type of flying. PLUS sprint /short distance bird. Have less time to find there coarse home. So in a way they must be smarter. Then distance birds SO where you cross is short over long. Giving smart and edurence to the birds For tougher races. And balance same lines over same type lines. meaning known type flyers over known type. Giving crossed lines of performance. BUT controled straight lines Over generations still perform.


----------



## victor miller (Apr 29, 2009)

if my bands don't get here tommorow i will have two unbanded yb for sale. they should of been here yesterday


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

mrharleyrider said:


> do they have a website?
> thanks
> steve


http://www.jonesboysloft.com/


----------



## mrharleyrider (Dec 31, 2009)

ohiogsp said:


> Ray and Ryan (Jones boys) have some good birds and they are a blast to hang with. At the snowfest this year their birds were going hot they brought 20 birds and I think they made about 15g's. A few of them cleared a over a grand. A guy here in my club won our auction this year with one of thier birds.


tell me about snowfest
thanks
steve


----------

